# Tree of Life Whiskey Decanter



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Whiskey Decanter with Tree of Life on the front & back.
 On the front: FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR REUSE OF THIS BOTTLE
 Anyone know a value for this? No lid/stopper.


----------



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Front, the tree is on the back as well. But without the writing.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

> On the front: FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR REUSE OF THIS BOTTLE
> Anyone know a value for this? No lid/stopper.


 
 Hello Ariel,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for showing us your whiskey bottle. The "Federal Law Forbids" language was used post-Prohibition to about 1964.

 Was yours made by Anchor Hocking? There may be date codes on the base.

 Here's one for sale:






 at what seems, to me, a pretty ambitious price.

 Another with a stopper:




From.


----------



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello, and thank you for the welcome!

 That is awesome information! 

 I believe all the imprints on the bottom, match the same as the one in the link you sent. 
 Which is also neat.

 Yes, on the bottom there is an anchor in the center.
 Above the anchor, it says "D - 9" 
 to the left of the anchor, "13"
 to the right of the anchor, "51"
 and right below it there is a "4"

 Wow, those photos are awesome, now I wish I could have found the stopper.
 The stopper would have been the icing on the cake for sure!


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wonder if that stopper is original to the bottle? Looks out of place on it.


----------



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

It does look abit odd, as if they added cork around the other part.


----------

